# Best HDD Clone Software?



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 2, 2011)

What is the best HDD clone software? I want to copy my really old SATA 1.5mbs' data on my new WD Black drive, I don't want to reinstall windows because then I will have to wipe my 750 gig drive and download alll my steam games and stuff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Acronis True Image is what I prefer.

Western Digital have a free version as long as you have a WD hard drive.  So you can use that. 

http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119&wdc_lang=en


----------



## techtard (Oct 2, 2011)

Just google : Clone HDD there's tons of high quality software to do what you want.
Free, open source as well as "Premium" paid software.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm looking for something where I put the disc in, boot from the disc and can  just copy the drive with windows over to the blank drive. I don't want to spend hours backing up on discs.


----------



## burtram (Oct 2, 2011)

+1 for Acronis True Image. I used it to migrate my 250gb games drive onto a 1tb drive, and it couldn't have been easier.


----------



## satindemon4u (Dec 15, 2013)

Acronis works great and is very easy to use. Wish I could remember the last software I used. Didn't require a disk. I simply backed up my drive to my external and then restored from the external after I had windows installed on the new machine.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 15, 2013)

Another vote for Acronis here, used it due to having WD drives without issue, how ever i picked up Paragon Drive Copy 12 Professional a few months back and has all so been great and it's pretty dam fast too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2013)

Acronis


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2013)

+1 for Acronis


----------



## harly (Dec 24, 2013)

Why not choose HDD docking station?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 24, 2013)

harly said:


> Why not choose HDD docking station?



Fine and dandy; however, you still need some software to accomplish the task... Docking station is just a connection to do it.

Edit:  +1 on Acronis.  I, also, like Paragon's ,too.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2013)

Acronis, however I had a LOT of problems with their "back up" function in the past. Namely the back ups didn't work when I needed them. But as long as Thats not what Your in need of, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## videobruce (Dec 24, 2013)

TI 2014 Pro
The only version that supports GUID partitions.


----------



## videobruce (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse;
Do you know how distracting your avatar is??


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 24, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> Acronis



another plus here for Acronis and as newtekie1 post if u got a WD drive u can get their version for free ^^


----------



## harly (Dec 25, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Fine and dandy; however, you still need some software to accomplish the task... Docking station is just a connection to do it.
> 
> Edit:  +1 on Acronis.  I, also, like Paragon's ,too.



How about installing a drive?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2013)

harly said:


> How about installing a drive?



If you think your data will transfer itself over like something out of Disney's Fantasia (great film ftw) then you are quite mistaken.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Fine and dandy; however, you still need some software to accomplish the task... Docking station is just a connection to do it.
> 
> Edit:  +1 on Acronis.  I, also, like Paragon's ,too.



Is it me or Paragon does it really fast ?..  When i was using Arconis which never failed me but seems like it took much longer to do what was needed.

As seen as i own a copy of Paragon Drive Copy 12 Professional i have not tried Arconis for some time.


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2013)

theres always  http://clonezilla.org/


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 25, 2013)

The best would be in my expierance* Paragon Hard Disk Manager™ 14 Suite *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> The best would be in my expierance* Paragon Hard Disk Manager™ 14 Suite *



Have you tried Acronis?


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 26, 2013)

no i have not, i allways have used paragon


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 26, 2013)

At this point a redundant response, but I too have used Acronis to much satisfaction


----------



## qubit (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, so I'm gonna be only the second person to recommend Paragon Hard Disc Manager. It's worked well for me for years.

When I used Acronis, it didn't actually work very well at all and was quite buggy. To be fair though, that was around 5 years ago, so I'd expect it to have improved significantly since then.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry, gotta step out for this one. I gotta recommend Image for Windows. I've used it to recover a failed server, multiple failing hard drives, and image my two home (identical) pc's after initial load-up. We use it for workstation and server backup solutions, and being able to take that image, boot from a linux or dos cd (which you make from the machine), and simply restore it to any hard drive big enough to hold the original data, is too convenient for us. 30 day free trial, and something like $30 with coupons.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 26, 2013)

Using a Linux thumbdrive, dd from old drive to new drive.  In Windows, expand partition to use full disk.  Tada.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Acronis is good, and if you have a copy then great I would use it. I scored a free copy a few years ago. I use Acronis, Ghost, WinHex, and Roadkil's Raw Copy. Roadkil's Raw Copy is free, and easy to use. WinHex is free as well, but more complex. I like Ghost, but I stopped buying it after Ghost 14 which is still really good.

*Roadkil's Raw Copy*





*EDIT: When you select your drives you'll see Example: "Drive C: (Size)" and "Physical Disk 0 (size)". You'll want to select "Physical Disk" to make it bootable.  Selecting the drive letter is only used to copy non bootable drives. The picture above has it as "Hard Disk #" and in never versions it is "Physical Disk #".*

Newer version


----------

